# Class B state tourney,ncaa's



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Oak Grove vs Berthold 1pm
Kidder Cty vs Shiloh 20 min after end of 1st game
Cavalier vs Beulah 6:30
Carrington vs Mandaree 20 min 1st game

Class B tourney time!!! Should be a great tourney as always. Biggest sporting event of the year in Nodak(anyone that does not think so, go to one)

got some good teams in the tourney and some cinderella stories can't to see how it plays out

also ncaa tourney starts today(U of M rodents)

great weekend to be a basketball fan!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Go Gophersssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

There has already been some tremendous games in the NCAA's today. To bad Robert Morris couldn't hold on to take out Villanova. BYU and Florida went to double OT, with Fredette coming up huge. I rolled the dice and picked BYU to the elite 8, could have been a semi-bracket buster for me right off the bat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck of a start to the class B.2 minutes left in the first overtime and the down goes the picture. :******: :******:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

For the first time in 10 years I was able to watch the State B's again. "Nasty cheese grading accident as a young man....."

Good games were played, with lots of fans watching most games, typical "B" atmosphere it seemed. Cavalier played some nice D and it didn't help Buleah had a boat load of TO's in the first quarter. And Cav. shot the lights out......

Cav vs Car. should be a nice matchup of big men...


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

If you go to http://www.SportShots.org and go into the Basketball galleries you can see photos from the first day of action. Will be there Saturday and put those photos up as well.

Good luck to all those participating and viewing the tournament. Minot is doing a good job hosting.


----------

